# 0190-803386



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

Hab hier bereits einiges gelesen was diese .... Firma "Netzweltplus" angeht.

Heute habe ich ein Telefonat, ausgehend von der mitübermittelten Nummer 0211-58644 (erstaunlich, das die Übermittlung nicht abgestellt ist! Rückruf auf die Nummer gibt nur Besetztzeichen.) erhalten, in der mir ein *garantierter* Gewinn über 3000,- Euro per Bandansage mitgelteilt wurde. Den Rest kennt man ja schon...blabla...0190-803386 anrufen...

Meine Frage: Hat auch schon jemand diesen Anruf ausgehend von der 0211...TelNr erhalten und ist eigentlich schon irgendwas rechtliches gegen diese Firma am laufen (da ja so einiges Negatives von dort ausgeht)?
Ein Auskunftsersuch über die 0190er Nummer faxe ich demnächst an die RegTP um mir den Letzverantwortlichen, wegen Spamming vorzunehmen.

Viele Grüsse, Wolfgang


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

ähm, also warum mein Thread nun hierher verschoben wurde, finde ich mehr als fragwürdig:

Oder, was bitte hat dieses Forum hier:


> Festnetz, Handy und (Premium-)SMS
> Thema sind die neuen "Premium Priced"-SMS-Dienste und andere Probleme mit Bezug zum (mobilen) Telefonieren


mit meiner Frage zu tun?

Hier ist es ja wohl eindeutig einzuordnen:


> Dialer und 'Mehrwert'-Nummern allgemein
> Allgemeine Fragen und Antworten rund um Webdialer, Servicenummern wie 019x, 0900, 118x, 0137, sowie Mehrwertdienste generell



...

Noch ne Anmerkung zu meinem Posting von oben: Ich weiss das Netzweltplus für die 0190er Nummer verantwortlich ist, da ich bei der T-Com angerufen habe.


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss das Netzweltplus für die 0190er Nummer verantwortlich ist....



...verantwortlich nur bis dorthin, wo sie die Nummer an einen Kunden vermietet hat. Netzwelt Plus ist ein Großhändler für Mehrwertnummern der T-Com.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

Ist glaub gut hier aufgehoben und verschoben wurden, da es hier drin wimmelt von ähnlicher Thematik, ok - 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7384

Da gibts ähnliche "Probleme". Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn bei mir die gleiche Adresse (Virtual Media...) zur 0190er rauskommt.

Denen gehört die Telefonleitung durchgeschnitten!  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

> ...verantwortlich nur bis dorthin, wo sie die Nummer an einen Kunden vermietet hat. Netzwelt Plus ist ein Großhändler für Mehrwertnummern der T-Com.



Schon klar, deswegen faxe ich ja auch an die RegTP zu Herausgabe der Adresse des Letzverantwortlichen. 

Allerdings ist diese Netzweltplus-Firma nicht gerade darum bemüht eine reine Weste zu behalten. Vielleicht steckt da gar eine Person hinter allem?


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2004)

Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar, deswegen faxe ich ja auch an die RegTP zu Herausgabe der Adresse des Letzverantwortlichen.


Die RegTP weiß das nicht und wird Dich an die Heppenheimer verweisen - die musst Du fragen, da die Nummer von einem ihrer Kunden genutzt wird.



			
				Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist diese Netzweltplus-Firma nicht gerade darum bemüht eine reine Weste zu behalten. Vielleicht steckt da gar eine Person hinter allem?


Schmarri! Da ist im Heppenheimer Industriegebiet ein Mehrfirmenbau, in dem die Netzwelt Plus in Bürogemeinschaft mit Ihrer Mutterfirma, der GoodLines AG, durch eine Hand voll Mitarbeiter ihre Geschäfte betreibt. GoodLines hat besonders günstige Konditionen für Mehrwertnummern bei der T-Com, von denen auch die Netzwelt plus profitiert. Bis vor einem Jahr bediente sich diesem günstigen Nummernpool auch noch die WorldLines GmbH, doch von dieser Firma, ein Verbund aus GoodLines und Mainpean, ist heute keine Rede mehr.


----------



## galdikas (26 Oktober 2004)

Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn bei mir die gleiche Adresse (Virtual Media...) zur 0190er rauskommt.



Die Gewinnversender haben nicht nur Mehrwertnummern benutzt, die von der Netzwelt Plus GmbH an die Virtual Media GmbH, Düsseldorf weitervermietet worden waren.

Deine 0190-803386 dürfte von der Netzwelt Plus GmbH an denselben "Kunden" weitervermietet worden sein, wie die ebenfalls in Gewinn-Anrufen genannten Nummern

0190-803394
0190-803398.

Und die wurden laut Auskunft der Netzwelt Plus GmbH an eine im Juli 2004 gegründete

*SANTAGO AG*
Alpenstr. 14
CH 6300 Zug
http://www.hrazg.ch/pdfhra/168841dh.pdf

weitervermietet. Auffälligerweise fungiert bei der SANTAGO AG dieselbe frisch neubesetzte "K & H Revisions AG" als Revisionsstelle wie bei den jüngsten Neugründungen des Netzwelt Plus GmbH - Verantwortlichen und Goodlines AG-Aufsichtsratsmitglieds Raimund W.  (  Interview mit Foto ) 
*acontinet.service AG*, Zug,
*acontinet.service AG, Zweigniederlassung Küssnacht*, und
*partnerpages AG*, Küssnacht.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

> Alpenstr. 14, CH 6300 Zug


Auf diese Adresse warte ich schon lang. Biefkastenfirma, die bei Dr. K.Z. in seinem Zwei-Familien-Haus Unterschlupf gefunden hat.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2004)

hallo,

habe heute so um 12:30 ebenfalls einen anruf bekommen.
eine automatische ansage, die mir einen gewinn von 3000 €,
oder einens sachpreis von 1500 € versprach.  ich wäre von
100.000 nummern ausgesucht worden.

die nette stimme sagte mir, dass da kein haken dran wäre!
die gebühr für den anruf 1,86 € wäre für den administrator... ect..

die nummer die ICH erhielt, lautet = 0190 87 43 47

der gewinn gelte nur, wenn ich heute noch anrufen würde.

[DAS HABE ICH NATÜRLICH -NICHT- getan!]

ich habe die nummer 0800-330-19-00 angerufen. nach eingabe
der nummer erhielt ich folgende daten:

Netzwelt plus gmbh
wendsstr.2
64646 heppenheim
01805 06 05 30 00 3

inhaber: ......

das scheint ja alles nur eine üble abzocke zu sein.... schadde  :bigcry:

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Antidialer (31 Oktober 2004)

Netzwelt Plus ist dafür schon bekannt. Egal ob es um Telefon- oder SMS Spam geht, der Name Netzwelt Plus taucht verdächtig häufig dabei auf, und das schon seit Jahren. 

Ich hab hier noch ein Schreiben der Reg TP über eine 0190, die am 7. 10. 03 per SMS Spam beworben wurde. Auch da natürlich Netzwelt Plus. An die Geschichte mit den Nummernmieter, der sich nicht an die Spielregeln hält, glaube ich bei dieser Firma längst nicht mehr.


----------

